
Is Ancient DNA Research Revealing New Truths – Or Falling into Old Traps? - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/17/magazine/ancient-dna-paleogenomics.html
======
pseudolus
Great balanced long-read. The full text of 2015 paper "Massive Migration From
the Steppe Was a Source for Indo-European Languages in Europe" referenced in
the article is available online as is the full text of the 2016 paper "Genomic
Insights Into the Peopling of the Southwest Pacific" [0][1]. Reich's lab also
links to a number of other papers of interest [2]

[0]
[http://genetics.med.harvard.edu/reichlab/Reich_Lab/Datasets_...](http://genetics.med.harvard.edu/reichlab/Reich_Lab/Datasets_files/nature14317.pdf)

[1]
[http://genetics.med.harvard.edu/reichlab/Reich_Lab/Welcome_f...](http://genetics.med.harvard.edu/reichlab/Reich_Lab/Welcome_files/2016_Nature_Skoglund_First_Remote_Oceanians.pdf)

[2]
[http://genetics.med.harvard.edu/reichlab/Reich_Lab/Welcome.h...](http://genetics.med.harvard.edu/reichlab/Reich_Lab/Welcome.html)

